# What is the grimiest grossest most over the top fuzz/distortion



## Danbieranowski (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all,
Working on something for a friend and they basically want the most gnarly over the top grimy distortion so I’m trying to figure out what that might be. I know the Arkaim is prettttty thick and intense. Anything else that anyone can think of? Basically I want it to sound broken and ridiculous.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

Christine, by TTG.
It is more outrageous than Dwarfcraft's The Great Destroyer, IMO, but then again, there's a vero for a ...

...Double Great Destroyer on the loose.

Ugly Face, by Tim Escobedo — Vero & Perf layouts online, PCBs too, I believe. With or without LFO. ("With" is even crazier)


Not DIY, but anything by Metasonix — the Agonizer is my favourite out of this bunch.


[EDIT: I've been duped! See post #37 Thar be none such thang as BUFFERED 4049 All the crap I read about buffered... *shakes head*]
You've gotta get the right chip for Christine and The Great Destroyer, ie the CD4049 *BUFFERED*. NOT the 4049UBE (unbuffered). Either circuit will still work with the UBE, but neither get freq'n'crazy with UBE.

A lot of places claim to have the CD4049, but then ship you a CD4049UBE. How do I know? Let's just say I've got enough CD4049UBE chips to build all the 4049UBE circuits I've ever come across (I started a separate build doc for the list), and I still don't have a CD4049 *BUFFERED*.

If you can find this chip for TGD or Christine, *MC14049BCPG*, GET SOME! They're purportedly even harder to find than the CD4049 buffered.


Of course, you can get pretty broken sounding with the good ol' Usine/Manufacturing Complex/Industrial Facility/Assembly Plant/Workshop/Atelier ... whatchamacallit, the one we're not allowed to say, the manufactory of hissing buzzing fizzing fluffy belly lint... comes with 5 knobs, sometimes 7...


I look forward to what other suggestions will be made, and to what you find most suitable!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 8, 2021)

I had a dod buzz box clone and that's pretty gross


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

Excellent! Completely forgot about the DBA stuff and Buzz Box!

There's a clone PCB for the Buzz Box on another site, but I'm waiting, hoping & holding out for PPCB's version.


MOAR puhleaze...


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

What is the grimiest grossest most over the top fuzz​
I was going to mention the patch inside my ears...but decided not to.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Excellent! Completely forgot about the DBA stuff and Buzz Box!
> 
> There's a clone PCB for the Buzz Box on another site, but I'm waiting, hoping & holding out for PPCB's version.
> 
> ...


I miss the buzz box I had. Who's got the board?


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

I had it bookmarked, but the site kept giving me an error message so I deleted the bookmark.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

@Harry Klippton — I put in the request on the old Wish List, thought I'd done it for the new one but ... whatever, it's back in the Wish List.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Christine, by TTG.
> It is more outrageous than Dwarfcraft's The Great Destroyer, IMO, but then again, there's a vero for a ...
> 
> ...Double Great Destroyer on the loose.
> ...


Metasonix is how this all came about. He wants something like the “Ass-Fister” (so dumb) which sounds insane and great. Too bad it has such dumb branding across the line. He gave me the schematic for the TM-7 (posted here) which I’m in the process of having someone turn into a PCB for me, but he also wants something not tube but similar in sound. Just trying to dig up what that might be.


----------



## peccary (Aug 8, 2021)

The Dizzy Tone mod on the Gnat PCB that Music6000 came up with it pretty gnarly sounding. Depending on the diode I used it went from super gated and spitty to insane, nasty fuzz and sustain for days. Search "dizzy elk" in the mod thread of you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

I can't imagine the look on my wife's face, should she pass by my bench and see a box with that label on it...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 8, 2021)

peccary said:


> The Dizzy Tone mod on the Gnat PCB that Music6000 came up with it pretty gnarly sounding. Depending on the diode I used it went from super gated and spitty to insane, nasty fuzz and sustain for days. Search "dizzy elk" in the mod thread of you haven't seen it yet.


That does sound awesome!


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

You should run a booster into an acapulo gold into another acapulo gold into a maxed out fuzz face into another maxed out fuzz face, and then into a dimed Marshall and then into 4 4x12s.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 8, 2021)

Username123 said:


> You should run a booster into an acapulo gold into another acapulo gold into a maxed out fuzz face into another maxed out fuzz face, and then into a dimed Marshall and then into 4 4x12s.


This is the way. Also gonna add 15 HM2s.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 8, 2021)

The 15 HM2s might give you an ice picky sound... I have spoken.
Jk


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 9, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Metasonix is how this all came about. He wants something like the “Ass-Fister” (so dumb) which sounds insane and great. Too bad it has such dumb branding across the line. He gave me the schematic for the TM-7 (posted here) which I’m in the process of having someone turn into a PCB for me, but he also wants something not tube but similar in sound. Just trying to dig up what that might be.


Euphemisms can be fun, even clever, but puerile vulgarity for shock value isn't my thing, generally. Hence why the Agonizer is my Metasonix of choice, it's the least crass in marketing terms but still sounds good, ehr ... sounds horrible.

I saw the TM-7 schematic you posted and DL'd it straight away. Maybe someday I'll get to it, perhaps even in this lifetime — doable especially if there were a few extra PCBs made, made available for purchase...  

So... if you've got PCB(s) coming for the TM-7, you're set, probably don't even need the other suggestions. Though 15 HM2s is mighty tempting. You could shrink the footprint down to 1590XX if all 15 were SMD...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 9, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Euphemisms can be fun, even clever, but puerile vulgarity for shock value isn't my thing, generally. Hence why the Agonizer is my Metasonix of choice, it's the least crass in marketing terms but still sounds good, ehr ... sounds horrible.
> 
> I saw the TM-7 schematic you posted and DL'd it straight away. Maybe someday I'll get to it, perhaps even in this lifetime — doable especially if there were a few extra PCBs made, made available for purchase...
> 
> So... if you've got PCB(s) coming for the TM-7, you're set, probably don't even need the other suggestions. Though 15 HM2s is mighty tempting. You could shrink the footprint down to 1590XX if all 15 were SMD...


I plan to get a small order of the PCBs made so I’m happy to send you one. Jesse from Noise Therapy FX was going to convert it from schematic to PCB. The schematic is missing the CV control, so Jesse was going to add that in, and I asked him to include a built in blend as well.

He was pretty busy so I’m not sure how long it’ll be til he knocks it out, but once the PCBs are made I’ll let you know.


----------



## Grubb (Aug 9, 2021)

I only skim read the replies so apologies if someone already recommended ye good olde Swedish chainsaw. 

The Friendly Fire on here is a pretty gnarly old skool fuzz if that's more the vibe.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 10, 2021)

Another thread reminded me of a fun noisemaker, the RNGD from ELS, which paired with any fuzz would be awersum.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 10, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Another thread reminded me of a fun noisemaker, the RNGD from ELS, which paired with any fuzz would be awersum.


I have the PCB for this. Just haven’t had time to build it out. I look forward to that one.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 10, 2021)

Anything PLL based (super heterodyne. Parasit studio into the unknown) is my vote. Parasit also has the c19 databus drive which does the square wave fuzz very…….raunchy and if turn the gate down, will crackle, pop, feedback for days and you don’t HAVE to solder the 259 LEDs, but where’s the fun in that.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 11, 2021)

Diynot said:


> Anything PLL based (super heterodyne. Parasit studio into the unknown) is my vote. Parasit also has the c19 databus drive which does the square wave fuzz very…….raunchy and if turn the gate down, will crackle, pop, feedback for days and you don’t HAVE to solder the 259 LEDs, but where’s the fun in that.


That c19 box is CRAZY.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 11, 2021)

one that doesn't get much consideration is the zvex machine ... nasty amounts of crossover distortion


----------



## seers (Aug 11, 2021)

Adventure audio dream reaper, fairfield unpleasant surprise, and a friend of mine makes very serious noise machines,

Check out his "Angel Teeth" and "Tides"


----------



## Kroars (Aug 11, 2021)

fig said:


> I can't imagine the look on my wife's face, should she pass by my bench and see a box with that label on it...


Christ’s sake!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh I forgot about the nine of swords abyss


----------



## Username123 (Aug 11, 2021)

You could also add an instant lofi junky to any of these pedals, and that will make it even more disgusting.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 11, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> That c19 box is CRAZY.


Yeah man. it was a fun build and is a fun noise machine.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 11, 2021)

My effector 13 sodameiser w chaos and boost is the nastiest thing I've ever used.   I built one (fuzzdog) with a switch to flip the transistor and make it a vintage fuzz master which is similarly gross with an octave.  Pictured here housed with a pedalpcb Depot.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 11, 2021)

Username123 said:


> You could also add an instant lofi junky to any of these pedals, and that will make it even more disgusting.


That thing is amazing. Do you know anyone who sells a PCB for it?


----------



## Diynot (Aug 11, 2021)

Isn’t the low tide very similar in sound? If you want a dead simple, low parts count build, try the runoffgroove Buzz Box. It’s 2 Bazz Fuzz circuits in series. Tons of tweakability available


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 11, 2021)

Username123 said:


> You could also add an instant lofi junky to any of these pedals, and that will make it even more disgusting.


Or Escobedo's LofoMoFo, on a momentary stomper.
Not similar in function, but the name reminded me of the Escobedo circuit.




Danbieranowski said:


> That thing is amazing. Do you know anyone who sells a PCB for it?


Add the above LofoMofo to the PItchWitch or Chalumeau (I forget which does what). The LofoMofo can be built on a postage-stamp size perf.




Also, I forgot about the Codtone Codpiece (Jordan Bosstone) which, like Mentaltossflycoon's suggestion, has a switch that flips one of the transistors — Peyote mode — for massive mayhem.


Love this thread.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 11, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> That thing is amazing. Do you know anyone who sells a PCB for it?


I'm sorry, I don't see any pcb's gor that. It is kinda a weird pedal that makes anything you put into it low fidelity. It can get pretty chaotic and ridiculous. Also noisy. Really if you want really gross distortion, then take one of these suggestions and add a fuzz factory to the signal chain. It will get ridiculous. No really. It will. Look at some videos. Some times it is literally unusable.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 11, 2021)

Using the unusable is the goal.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 12, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Using the unusable is the goal.


Yup exactly.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 12, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> You've gotta get the right chip for Christine and The Great Destroyer, ie the CD4049 *BUFFERED*. NOT the 4049UBE (unbuffered). Either circuit will still work with the UBE, but neither get freq'n'crazy with UBE.
> 
> A lot of places claim to have the CD4049, but then ship you a CD4049UBE. How do I know? Let's just say I've got enough CD4049UBE chips to build all the 4049UBE circuits I've ever come across (I started a separate build doc for the list), and I still don't have a CD4049 *BUFFERED*.


I have a pretty good idea why you can't find any CD4049 buffered...

They don't exist.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 12, 2021)

How about make like Billy Gibbons and string six Expandoras in series?  Then put all of them in _Forbidden Mode_.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I have a pretty good idea why you can't find any CD4049 buffered...
> 
> They don't exist.


That _would_ explain it. 🤔

Jokes on me, all these things I've read online from disparate sources about the buffered chip being required for this effect or that circuit. 
Here I was, unwittingly perpetuating the terminological inexactitude. 🤥

I thought the CD4049BE was buffered, and the CD4049*U*BE was unbuffered. 🤪

What about the MC14049BCPG? I guess that's just more of the same... 💩


----------



## Diynot (Aug 13, 2021)

How ab some Fuzzhugger Algal Bloom? Meh?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> That _would_ explain it. 🤔
> 
> Jokes on me, all these things I've read online from disparate sources about the buffered chip being required for this effect or that circuit.
> Here I was, unwittingly perpetuating the terminological inexactitude. 🤥
> ...


Dunno about the 14049.  On Semi keeps the internals a secret on their website.  If anyone can find a CD4049B datasheet, I'd like to see it.  All I can find is CD4049UBE.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 13, 2021)

Today, I revisited my Unpleasant Surprise Vero build that « didn’t work » (well seems like it works fine, just need to bias it) and it could be a contender here.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Dunno about the 14049.  On Semi keeps the internals a secret on their website.  If anyone can find a CD4049B datasheet, I'd like to see it.  All I can find is CD4049UBE.


I've found CD4049B*E* datasheets, but when I've downloaded and opened them up, they sneek the "U" in there. 

Same with the CD4049BMS — download the data sheet and it says inside CD4049UBMS. 







						cd4049be datasheet pdf, cd4049be data sheet, cd4049be, cd4049be.pdf, cd4049be pdf, cd4049be stock, cd4049be circuit, cd4049be datenblatt, block diagram, schematic, Datasheet4U.com
					

cd4049be, cd4049be datasheet pdf, cd4049be data sheet, Datasheet4U.com



					datasheet4u.com
				








						CD4049A Datasheet PDF - Datasheet4U.com
					

CD4049A CMOS HEX BUFFERS/CONVERTERS Components datasheet pdf data sheet FREE from Datasheet4U.com Datasheet (data sheet) search for integrated circuits (ic), semiconductors and other electronic components such as resistors, capacitors, transistors and diodes.



					datasheet4u.com
				




Thing is, I read about the faux chips about two different circuits (Christine and The Great Destroyer) from a few different sources; I know I didn't dream it up even if it was a long time ago, but I'm not gonna bother trying to re-find the misinformation. The myth stops here.

I'm just going to build the damn circuits with the UBE now, be done with it.


----------



## bitzie (Aug 13, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Oh I forgot about the nine of swords abyss



I have both a Tyrant and a Hand of God from Nine of Swords. Both are utterly ridiculous in terms of the amount of noise, grit, and distortion they deliver.


----------



## duffy_lane (Aug 13, 2021)

stacking fuzzlord & doesitdoom pedals seems to provide some over the top fuzz/distortion 😁   









						𝕬𝖑𝖑𝖊𝖌𝖊𝖉𝖑𝖞 𝕸𝖎𝖈𝖍𝖆𝖊𝖑 on Instagram
					

𝕬𝖑𝖑𝖊𝖌𝖊𝖉𝖑𝖞 𝕸𝖎𝖈𝖍𝖆𝖊𝖑 shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 360 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------

